# Mossy Frog (Theloderma corticale) setup



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Have had this setup running for a couple of weeks now - hoping to get a group of T.corticale in a few weeks. It has a central land area sided by cork with water areas either side.
I'm going to add more branches coming out the water areas but wondered if any mossy frog owners had any suggestions - not kept this species before so any advice most welcome!


----------



## dar90 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Mossy tank*

Add cerramic plant Pots in the water to allow hiding areas and future breeding areas. , that's what I have in my breeding pairs tank , they are stunning , I breed them


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers mate I'll do that
Have a few small terracotta pots - can fix some riccia on them
Do you pop them in whole or half them?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll be following this thread- don't have a cool enough area for mossies at the moment- but they are on the wish list. :2thumb:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Been on mine for a while Ron - not helped by seeing them at the Doncaster show very often.
Just gotta resist til the viv grows in!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> I'll be following this thread- don't have a cool enough area for mossies at the moment- but they are on the wish list. :2thumb:


They do take the warm weather quite well to but seem more suited to colder temperatures.

Going back to the original question the only criticism that I would make is that they are great climbers and personally I would put them in a taller vivarium.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers Colin - can't change for the moment but will look out for a more arboreal setup I could use
I will be adding a lot more in terms of branches so hopefully they'll enjoy that


----------

